# Happy 4th of July!



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy 4th of July to one and all!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a Happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a Boop-Oop-a-Doop Fourth!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy 4th of JOOOOO-ly! (said in best Foghorn Leghorn voice)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear America!
Happy Birthday to you!

Happy Fourth Of July To Everyone Else!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Does England have a fourth of July?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> Does England have a fourth of July?


They do unless their calendar skips from 3 to 5, like those hotels that don't have a 13th floor


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You got it. Some people say no, thinking of the celebration part. It's kind of a riddle. lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

scareme said:


> You got it. Some people say no, thinking of the celebration part. It's kind of a riddle. lol


My answer probably would have been something like... yes, they were very happy to get rid of us. (assuming my history is correct on this answer)


----------

